# Kräuter skillen?!



## Entroxx (10. November 2008)

Hab mir dummerweise erst am Patchday Kräuterkunde mit meinem Main geholt und jetzt hab ich nen Lowskill  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Meine Frage : Weiss jemand wie ich schnell skillen kann (Imo Skill 160) Bin Hordler falls das was zur Sache tut^^ Wenns geht möcht ich noch vor WotLK Skill 375 haben damit ich in Nordend auch direkt weiterskkillen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Falls ihr mir helfen könnt unbedingt schreiben auch per whisper Ingame von mir aus Manahunt Nethersturm 

Bitte um baldige Hilfe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haemoglobin (10. November 2008)

Entroxx schrieb:


> Hab mir dummerweise erst am Patchday Kräuterkunde mit meinem Main geholt und jetzt hab ich nen Lowskill
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



MEIN TIP: durch die gegend reiten und blumen sammeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kellon (11. November 2008)

Haemoglobin schrieb:


> MEIN TIP: durch die gegend reiten und blumen sammeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So blöd es klingt, ich musste auch kurz schmunzeln, er hat Recht. Anders gehts net. Aber keine Angst, wenn du den ganzen Tag durchreitest, sollte es sogar 
möglich sein bis zum MaxSkill zu kommen bis Donnerstag.


----------



## Coralsea (11. November 2008)

Ich hab einen Werbetwink, und da die bekanntlich sehr schnell leveln, hatte ich auf Stufe 60 auch keine Berufe. Ich skille auch Kräuter und Inschriftenkunde nach zur Zeit. Bin jetzt bei knapp 300 und muss sagen, dass es sehr schnell ging. Ich nehme mir zwischendrin einfach immer mal 1, 2 Std. und reite durch die Gegend und sammel halt ein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zu empfehlen ist das Arathihochland, da gibt es Lebenswurz, Blassblatt, Golddorn z.B. Danach bin ich ins Hinterland gegangen - Sonnengras und Konsorten findet man dort. Die restlichen Punkte bis zur 300 sammel ich in den Pestländern, wobei mir die westlichen etwas blümchenreicher vorkommen. Und danach geht's in die Scherbenwelt, wo die Kräuter ja überall recht zahlreich vertreten sind. 

Blöd ist nur, dass die Kräuter vom reinen Kräuterskillen nicht fürs Skillen der Inschriftenkunde reichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riuk (11. November 2008)

mein tip : den kräuterskill den du hast durch 5 teilen, das ergebnis is dann das lvl gebiet in dem du blumen finden wirst die dich im kräuterkunden skill weiterbringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



als beispiel 

du bist kräuterskill 100

nun teilste die 100 durch 5 = 20 , nun guckste wo du mit lvl 20 unter wegs warst (brachland zb)
und dackelst dahin und flückst blumen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



noch ne tip nen super addon dafür ist Gatherer -  super einfach und total toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.gathereraddon.com/


----------



## marcloker (11. November 2008)

ich sag nur gathermate und routes....
kräuter aussuchen die man suchen will... gebiet anklicken, kräuter auswählen. route errechnen lassen und dann einfach immer die route ablaufen... so ist es etwas geziehlter


----------

